# Server 2003 WMI Filtering Windows 7



## turtle007 (Oct 12, 2009)

We are currently trying to setup our first Windows 7 computer on the network for testing purposes. We have managed to join the computer to the domian but from there nothing seems to be applying. We need to create a WMI filter for Windows 7 but this is currently not working. This is what we have as the code : Select * from Win32_OperatingSystem where Caption = "Windows 7 Ultimate"
When we run a gpresult /r this is the results we recieve :
*You will notice the Domain Type as Server 2000. This is a DC we are removing and all others are Server 2003*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\michaelw.FRIZELLES>gpresult /r
Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Operating System Group Policy Result tool v2.0
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-2001
Created On 10/12/2009 at 10:16:50 AM

RSOP data for FRIZELLES\michaelw on SPT-JFTEST : Logging Mode
--------------------------------------------------------------
OS Configuration: Member Workstation
OS Version: 6.1.7600
Site Name: N/A
Roaming Profile: N/A
Local Profile: C:\Users\michaelw.FRIZELLES
Connected over a slow link?: No

USER SETTINGS
--------------
CN=michaelw,OU=IT,OU=Southport,OU=OU Users,DC=jfag,DC=local
Last time Group Policy was applied: 10/12/2009 at 10:15:37 AM
Group Policy was applied from: jfagw2k3.jfag.local
Group Policy slow link threshold: 500 kbps
Domain Name: FRIZELLES
Domain Type: Windows 2000
 Applied Group Policy Objects
-----------------------------
JF-Internet
JF-Internet
User-OU-IT-CustomSettings
 The following GPOs were not applied because they were filtered out
-------------------------------------------------------------------
PC-USER-OFFICE
Filtering: Denied (WMI Filter)
WMI Filter: Windows XP Pro
 PC-User-Laptop
Filtering: Denied (WMI Filter)
WMI Filter: Windows XP Pro
 PC-USER-OFFICE
Filtering: Denied (WMI Filter)
WMI Filter: Windows XP Pro
 PC-User-Laptop
Filtering: Denied (WMI Filter)
WMI Filter: Windows XP Pro
 JF-NoProxy
Filtering: Disabled (Link)
 Local Group Policy
Filtering: Not Applied (Empty)
 JF-NoProxy
Filtering: Denied (WMI Filter)
WMI Filter: Windows XP Pro
 The user is a part of the following security groups
---------------------------------------------------
JF Admin
Everyone
BUILTIN\Users
NT AUTHORITY\INTERACTIVE
CONSOLE LOGON
NT AUTHORITY\Authenticated Users
This Organization
LOCAL
SG-ITAdmin
SG-ExchangeUsers
PG-Admin
SG-ExecEra
SG-RemoteDesktopUsers
Domain Users
SG-Accounts
sg-laptopusers
SG-DomainUsers
SG-Elsawin
SG-PowerUsers
SG-NoProxy
SophosAdministrator
SophosPowerUser
Medium Mandatory Level

If anyone could supply some help on how to get WMI filtering working that would be great. 
Another issue we are having is policy is not applying the LAN settings in IE. It is applying all other settings other than LAN settings.


----------

